# DNP Log - Midsummer night's nightmare



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

My new DNP cycle, starting tomorrow (August 23rd). Kind of suicidal, in London right now, but can't be helped. I am luckily not working now so I'd rather do it now, as doing it while working is nightmarish.

Starting weight: 94kg

End weight: 88kg

Getting calipers done on day 1, mid-way and at the end.

Days 1-4: DNP 150

Days 5-14 DNP 300 (one single gulp in the morning) T3 50mcg (split in half, before main meals)

Day 15-18: T3 50 (split in half, before main meals)

Supplements:

C Vitamin slow release (1g)

Multivitamin slow release (1)

Fibre supplement (1 per day, as apparently DNP is rough).

OPTIONAL: sib, 15mg/day. to avoid carb cravings.

Diet: low-carb, 2400kcal.

Training: keeping it short and intense. Very little cardio, possibly every day however.

Water: as much as possible, so that means no less than 3 liters.

Circumstances: got haircut and plenty of laundry stuff.

Suggestions welcome. Pics before-after will come later on - not from my PC.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Interested in your progress on this. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Low carb indeed. might go to keto mid-way, once my trainer is back.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 1. Did a carb depletion day thanks to the fact that I was travelling most of the time.

Of course, nothing felt. That's to be expected.

Normally I will take all the daily DNP in the morning. Only today in the evening.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 2: DNP in the morning, of course. Haven't found any sib yet, so going with modafinil (also for extra clarity due to insomnia caused by DNP).

Could consider throwing some "smart caffeine" with it. How many g of carbs per day do you recommend with DNP, if any, and never in the evening?

There WAS some weight loss, but I can't be sure it is due to the DNP.

Luckily, this time, I have a good fan near the bed.

Any suggestions on how to detect bogus DNP?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 2: DNP in the morning, of course. Haven't found any sib yet, so going with modafinil (also for extra clarity due to insomnia caused by DNP).
> 
> Could consider throwing some "smart caffeine" with it. How many g of carbs per day do you recommend with DNP, if any, and never in the evening?
> 
> ...


 You should feel dnp within about an hour, slightly hotter.

I take all of mine before bed to minimise sides through the day, it just means my sheets are wet in the morning. You dont need to go stupily low on carbs, just diet as you normally would.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I am unsure if it is due to the heat TBH.

Any other sign, please?

I was trying to limit the heatwave with the carb limit, maybe it will work.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Usually takes me a day or two to really feel any warmth

a good way to check is have something quite carb heavy, in about 30 mins youll warm up for sure, then you know its gtg haha

also your piss should look like a fluorescent chemical lol


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

I read somewhere that low carb dnp cycle isn't good. I can't back it up though and would love for input on the topic. The whole point of dnp is to raise body temp, so why would you restrict carbs, feel lethargic as hell AND stay cooler. Just lower the dose and eat carbs as you normally would. I always use hot sauce on my foods now just so I can induce the sweating :lol:


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

The point of limiting carbs, AFAIK, is that carbs only generate heat and hamper fat loss.

I usually do the same and add cayenne everywhere - also because I like the taste and keeps you healthy and frees your nose - , but not on DNP. I don't want to cook myself from the inside.

Anyway...

Day 3:

Oh my, the sleepless night is back. I woke up at 4 with a pulsating headache in the right side of my head/forehead.

The heat is also definitely the DNP's fault I am sure, because I can distinctly feel it.

In terms of weight loss, it's definitely water weight BUT it's still significant considering how much I am drinking. I also feel a slight burn when using the restroom (hint: not for urinating).

I remember now why I despised these cycles so much. They really make you miserable. BUT the results...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> I read somewhere that low carb dnp cycle isn't good. I can't back it up though and would love for input on the topic. The whole point of dnp is to raise body temp, so why would you restrict carbs, feel lethargic as hell AND stay cooler. Just lower the dose and eat carbs as you normally would. I always use hot sauce on my foods now just so I can induce the sweating :lol:


 Fats as low as possible and high protein and med carbs is best I find.

If you eat fat the dnp will have to burn this off first not body fat. I find if I do A few days at low carb and then slowly increase them as the dnp builds up the results are better, the more dnp you have the more carbs you can get away with really. You will be hot mind.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Fats as low as possible and high protein and med carbs is best I find.
> 
> If you eat fat the dnp will have to burn this off first not body fat. I find if I do A few days at low carb and then slowly increase them as the dnp builds up the results are better, the more dnp you have the more carbs you can get away with really. You will be hot mind.


 I don't see the need for more protein than carbs, even when training.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you expected to lose OR gain water weight on DNP? I forgot.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> I don't see the need for more protein than carbs, even when training.


 Then you haven't dietied for long enough or for a show.

Trust me.

Just a 2 reasons are enough for me. It's helps keep you fuller for longer and it's satietying.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Are you expected to lose OR gain water weight on DNP? I forgot.


 gain


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

I have my DNP here ready to go. Brave guy doing it now. Im sweating my nuts off without it, but its so tempting. Never thought id say this but I want this heat to end now haha


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Then you haven't dietied for long enough or for a show.
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Just a 2 reasons are enough for me. It's helps keep you fuller for longer and it's satietying.


 But the kidney problems from too much protein is not good.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> But the kidney problems from too much protein is not good.


 lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

@BoomTime thanks.

Day 4:

More weight loss. Upped the dose to 300 one day beforehand, compared to the original schedule.

No headache tonight, and had a proper sleep with the fan on. Temperatures are dropping apparently, which is a godsend.

My concern is about losing muscle, especially considering the calorie deficit, despite the necessity to lose fat. I'm keeping my goal of around 2000/day, and pretty much 85% of it is all protein, and I'm still having my scoop with milk before bed. Enough caution?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 5:

Heh. No substantial weight loss. Despite lots of walking, upping to 300 and, I believe, normal eating.

then again, I might have just started retaining water weight.

On 300, the heat becomes tiresome.

Today I start the t3.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Update: I decided to try a high carb day. Let's see what happens during the night and tomorrow on the scale.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 6:

High carb experiment officially over. Not only I actually gained weight while on a higher dose and T3, but the sides are much worse.

May be water weight, may it not. I'm back to my semi-fasting, high-protein diet.

Any idea why there was a weight increase?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 6:
> 
> High carb experiment officially over. Not only I actually gained weight while on a higher dose and T3, but the sides are much worse.
> 
> ...


 its all water


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

oh, right. we'll see then.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 7:

Extremely moderate weight loss. Might consider stopping it if I resume working, as the trade-off is not acceptable.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Dont worry about the weight loss.

you will see the true weight loss the week you come off it


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'm more worried about the lack of weight loss LOL

since yesterday I basically starved myself and the loss was. well. inconsequential.


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

Done a couple of cycles on dnp over the last few months. Weight loss was pretty good for the first run but the second hasn't been so great. Currently at 2100 cals 45p/40c/20f gonna finish today sides are fu**ing epic. Gonna try good old fashioned dieting lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Indeed. And yet, I know that it is not possible to build a tolerance.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Thanks, I'm more worried about the lack of weight loss LOL
> 
> since yesterday I basically starved myself and the loss was. well. inconsequential.


 Youre not really going to see the results properly until a full week after you've stopped taking it. Right now you will be holding a few pounds of water, looking flat etc. What brand DNP are you using anyway?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Crystal heat.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

redpill859 said:


> Done a couple of cycles on dnp over the last few months. Weight loss was pretty good for the first run but the second hasn't been so great.


 Yeah!!

Same here. And yet, 2nd time round, my food intake is a bit more strict. Plus I'm doing 2x 45mins cardio too.

Oh well, let's see in mid Sept when the water comes off.

Regarding the heatwave in London, I couldn't give a stuff. Went to B&M bargains and bought 6 fans for a tenner each two months ago. Plus car's aircon is permanently on anyway.


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

@AncientOldBloke was gonna blame my age but to many guys on here are same age or older (i'm only 40 lol) with better condition than me. need to dial my diet in.....bit cross at mi self as i should know better by now . so gonna focus on cals and give it a few months and might jump back on in the winter when its cooler lol.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@redpill859

Dont believe anyone who says you can't cardio on DNP.

Take it. Heat up. Half hour later, jump on the treadmill/stairclimber/skipping rope/punchbag.

You'll sweat like f**k but within 3 days you'll see the difference.

Then you'll flex in the mirror and say to yourself "can't wait til the water goes" cos you KNOW there's good stuff under it, esp if you're only doing the big basic Pushes and pulls.

Time it right and have a great vacation / wedding / school reunion, whatever. You'll peak 6 days after cessation. In those 6 days, do test prop an hour before weights. Then people who haven't seen you for 5-6 months gasp!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 8. Around a little more of 1 pound of weight gain.

Yet, may be psychological delusion, I believe my clothes feel slightly more comfortable?

Today I'm going to "starve" (I'm pretty much out the entire day so had to skip breakfast) and will work out in the evening. Let's see if something changes.

It might be bogus DNP eh.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 9:

lots of heat. some weight loss. Exercise helps.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 10:

Can DNP aversely affect caliper readings?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

You do build a tolerance to dnp while running it, you have to up the dose by the smallest increment to over come it.

Dnp skews the scale, calipers and the mirror. It will deplete you of glycogen, full you with subQ water and make you look like s**t.

stick to a deficit and wait a few days after stopping dnp and youl flush out water and refill glycogen stores and look much better


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I see. I was unaware of the caliper mishap.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I see. I was unaware of the caliper mishap.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 Can def say I'm holding sub q water, but weight is dropping.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 11:

more weight loss.

Sides however are still strong.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 11:
> 
> more weight loss.
> 
> Sides however are still strong.


 What sides are you getting, and how are you dealing with them? t least its been cooler in London the past few days.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

lots of sweating and lethargy: T3 helps somewhat against the latter, frequent showers for the former,.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 12:

non-existant weight loss, lots of sweating.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 13:

minimal weight loss, night fan really helps.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

When you coming off the dnp mate?

My weight loss stopped like 2 weeks into dnp cycle so I came off and within a week lost another 7lbs! Water weight even though I didn't think I was holding any


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

day 14

tomorrow is the final day. More minimal weight loss.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Cool keep diet in check once you come off and keep water intake high then weight yourself 7 days later interested to see how much water you have gained while on


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting. I'll do that.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 15

Last day of DNP: tomorrow, T3 only for 4 more days.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Would be interested in your final weight tmrw and 13th or 14th Sept.

Also how you feel in 7 days time, ie after stopping. Not feel about your job or kids or starving homeless people, but about what you see in the mirror.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Final day.

Last weight: 88,5kgs.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

So by the time all the water has gone youre looking at 7kgish loss. Not bad at all


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks. It was not the most perfect diet, I admit.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Sooo, I did the calipers and apparently I managed to lose muscle and gain fat.

Despite weighing less.

Opinions?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

RE do calipers in 5 more days mate there is no way you have gained fat! If diet wasn't all that clean then you will hold even more water than usual


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I admit only some of my trousers feel as comfortable as I expected, but no matter. I'm about to start a Keto diet anyway.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

How are you looking now? All carbed up? Any chance of before and after pic?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Somewhat disappointed.

Weight today is 89.7 kgs.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

That will be your glycogen stores in your muscle.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

You reckon?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

You reckon?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Dark_Ansem said:


> You reckon?


 That and water weight. Take the scale readings with a pinch of salt as they aren't the best way to be tracking fat gain/loss when *bodybuilding*.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

So, today I am going for actual caliper and measurements. Let's see what happened.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice I'm running 200, about to double it tho. Hot sweats at night, and sweating at night. only on day two.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

todai said:


> Nice I'm running 200, about to double it tho. Hot sweats at night, and sweating at night. only on day two.


 don't up the dosage yet, it stacks up.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> don't up the dosage yet, it stacks up.


 I know, but I wanna do 3 days normal then 11 days double - or double 7 days then singles as I'm on a course I don't wanna be sweating on.

Im off work this week so basically im eating, cardio and gym - no real stresses if I do get too hot.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

todai said:


> I know, but I wanna do 3 days normal then 11 days double - or double 7 days then singles as I'm on a course I don't wanna be sweating on.
> 
> Im off work this week so basically im eating, cardio and gym - no real stresses if I do get too hot.


 Should be fine then if you're off.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todai said:


> I know, but I wanna do 3 days normal then 11 days double - or double 7 days then singles as I'm on a course I don't wanna be sweating on.
> 
> Im off work this week so basically im eating, cardio and gym - no real stresses if I do get too hot.


 I would wait at least 4 days.

What brand are you running?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I would wait at least 4 days.
> 
> What brand are you running?


 The brand I mentioned before. They came through with extras. I would say who but you know what people are like for jumping on the bus and saying the usual crap.

Ive upped it already - tbh I dropped 4ibs from Sunday morning to Monday (after breakfast) so it's working. But I wanna maximise this week before I do this course and I'll drop to one tab for that week. This course is not one I wanna be excessively hot on. But I'm off his week so can handle the extra heat. Sweating like mad in the gym everyone's asking haha

edit sunday morning weight


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todai said:


> The brand I mentioned before. They came through with extras. I would say who but you know what people are like for jumping on the bus and saying the usual crap.
> 
> Ive upped it already - tbh I dropped 4ibs from Saturday morning to Monday (after breakfast) so it's working. But I wanna maximise this week before I do this course and I'll drop to one tab for that week. This course is not one I wanna be excessively hot on. But I'm off his week so can handle the extra heat. Sweating like mad in the gym everyone's asking haha


 Ah good man, I am glad they sorted it for you.

Its bloody rocket fuel!

Going to use it at 500mg for a few days to drop a few lbs I think. Hopefully bring the Glutes in a bit more and upper back for the British.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Ah good man, I am glad they sorted it for you.
> 
> Its bloody rocket fuel!
> 
> Going to use it at 500mg for a few days to drop a few lbs I think. Hopefully bring the Glutes in a bit more and upper back for the British.


 Im sure my tabs are 200. So I'm up to 400 for the day.

May be 250 I just seen on there site it's 200 so assuming that. My packet doesn't say I don't think. I should check haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todai said:


> Im sure my tabs are 200. So I'm up to 400 for the day.
> 
> May be 250 I just seen on there site it's 200 so assuming that. My packet doesn't say I don't think. I should check haha


 They were doing 200mg x 20 capsules firstly, they then moved to 250mg x 25 capsules IIRC.

These ones are 250mg. (the ones you and my self have)


----------

